# cups: client-error-not-possible

## hampus.l

I have just installed CUPS for my HP DeskJet 850C printer. When I try to print, it says that the print succeded. But the printer stays silent. When I try to restart the print job I get the answer: client-error-not-possible. I can't even print as root!

----------

## delta407

Moving to Hardware forum, since printers are hardware.  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Slurp53

Is all your print getting cancelled before you try to restart it?  Mine was acting the same way when I tried to restart it after it had been cancelled.  Try this https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=9832

See here for a more specific cause of the problem https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=9971

----------

## hampus.l

thanks, it worked.

----------

## j0t4c3

I had the same error, and here is how i solved it:

checking /var/log/cups/error_log i got the following:

```
I [31/Dec/2005:17:08:10 +0000] Job 10 queued on 'epson_stylus_photo_r300' by 'root'.

E [31/Dec/2005:17:08:10 +0000] Unable to convert file 0 to printable format for job 10!

I [31/Dec/2005:17:08:10 +0000] Hint: Do you have ESP Ghostscript installed?
```

Nevertheless i had ghostscript emerged.

Anyway i re-emerged ghostscript and it did the trick! I don't know why but it worked.

----------

## molot

My problem gave me just the same error, but there was 2 things I needed to do:

First, my hostname was set  to "Gentoo", and I need to make following modification in /etc/hosts :

127.0.0.1 localhost

to

127.0.0.1 localhost Gentoo

Yep, basic alias.

Second thing is that I didn't put "root" among the users allowed to use printer. Stupid mistakes are easiest to do.

----------

## reaz82

 *molot wrote:*   

> My problem gave me just the same error, but there was 2 things I needed to do:
> 
> First, my hostname was set  to "Gentoo", and I need to make following modification in /etc/hosts :
> 
> 127.0.0.1 localhost
> ...

 

how do you put "root" among the users allowed to use a printer?

----------

## k1ll1nt1m3

Re-emerging ghostscript-esp fixed it for me.

----------

## H3g3m0n

I had the same error, reemerging ghostscript-esp caused the pinter to print out blank pages continiously on any job :/

Im going to try ghostscript-gnu

----------

